# Free or Cheap Website hosting



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

What are some good places?
I've been using AOL Hometown, since they are free, but it's closing down, and I get a lot of business through my webpage, so I need to keep one up and running
Also, if I register a "domain name" on a site like "Godaddy", can it be used no matter who hosts my webpage, or would I have only use the site where it's registered?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> What are some good places?
> I've been using AOL Hometown, since they are free, but it's closing down, and I get a lot of business through my webpage, so I need to keep one up and running
> Also, if I register a "domain name" on a site like "Godaddy", can it be used no matter who hosts my webpage, or would I have only use the site where it's registered?


Godaddy is a great registrar. That's who I use. Unfortunately their hosting is a terrible rip-off.

What are your hosting needs? I mean, you say you get a lot of business, so do you have a merchant account that will require a certificate for https, or do you pass-off your transactions to someplace else? How about databases?

Depending on your needs, I may be able to help you.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Be sure you compare apples to apples when choosing your hosting.

Do NOT just buy by price alone.

Choose by type of server, what applications they support and be very very leery about claims of Unlimited Bandwidth and such.

Lee


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Also, if I register a "domain name" on a site like "Godaddy", can it be used no matter who hosts my webpage, or would I have only use the site where it's registered?


You can host it anywhere. I've used Godaddy as a registrar for years, but never used their hosting. I gotta admit, though, when I first heard of them I was a little leery -- with a name like that, I didn't think they could possibly be legit. 

If free ad-supported web hosting works for you, check out Netfirms.com. They've been around a long time and their system works well.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I use Vodahost...they are exceptional, supply the Blue Voda program to build your website and have a great support forum. They are also cheap...no monthly fees, a once a year payment. If you would like to look at it go to my website and click on the banner at the bottom of my About us page.
Cheers
Sharon
www.rosnasharnfarm.com


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

I use Lunarpages. Very simple to use.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> What are your hosting needs? I mean, you say you get a lot of business, so do you have a merchant account that will require a certificate for https, or do you pass-off your transactions to someplace else? How about databases?


I dont need a "store" type site. I just need a good informational webpage that I can add pictures to, and update easily.
All my actual transactions are done face to face since I'm selling livestock (sheep and LGD's).

Ive sold a lot of breeding stock to people in other states who found me when Googling "Dorper Sheep, or "Maremma Sheepdogs".

My AOL page is still up for a while, so you can get an idea of what I have that has worked well so far, and if I can update it my self with current info and pictures as needed, that would be a big plus, since my inventory can change quickly.

http://hometown.aol.com/bearfootfarmnc/index.html


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm in the web hosting business. This does not mean my services are right for everyone.

Keep it local if you can and local means, local company, avoiding the stupid phone trees or online tech support that is not support at all. Do you pay a premium for local? Sure you do but the tad bit extra is well worth the aggravation.

I've been in the hosting business for over 10 years now. I've turned away potential customers because what they may think they want is not really what they want or need. I will steer them in the right direction so that they will be happy with their host rather than mad at me because I sold them something they don't need or will ever use.

That's just me I guess.


----------



## Chele (Dec 1, 2005)

I just signed up recently for my first web hosting account. I looked around on the web, and then talked to the webmaster at work. He told me about a company called ixwebhosting (www.ixwebhosting.com). He'd been using it for a couple years and really liked it. I signed up for it. The pricing seems to be very reasonable. They also offer quite a bit of functionality for the price. I signed up for their unlimited pro plan. It comes with 3 free ip registrations. It also gives you the ability to set up web based email accounts. They have 24 hour telephone and live chat support. The only downside for me was having to pay for two years upfront to get the lower monthly rate. 
Chele


----------



## everett (Jul 1, 2008)

I used to use Ipower Web but had to move my sites to a new host after years of HORRIBLE customer service from them.

A few of my sites are on HostGator and the rest are all hosted with NameCheap. I prefer to do my domain registration, hosting, buying and selling all in one place and NameCheap does it all easily with no headaches.


----------

